# Bequiet Netzteil überbrücken (Jump Start)



## xGeT-ReKtx (16. März 2021)

Hallo,

ich bekomme es nicht hin mein Dark Power Pro 11 750W bzw. 1000W zu überbrücken.

Habe den grünen Pin (16) am ATX Stecker mit Masse verbunden aber es tut sich nichts bei keinem der beiden Netzteile.

Last hängt genug dran (GPUs , SSD).

Ist das Layout bei den DPPs anders oder mögen die das einfach nicht ?

Bild mit standard Layout welches ich genutzt habe hänge ich dran.

LG


----------



## Lexx (16. März 2021)

xGeT-ReKtx schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich bekomme es nicht hin mein Dark Power Pro 11 750W bzw. 1000W zu überbrücken.
> 
> ...


Blöde Frage:
Wie willst Du Last (GPU/SSD) abgreifen, wenn der MoBo-Stromstecker ab ist 
und du ihn überbrücken willst.
Wozu eigentlich?

Machtma bei WaKüs, um die Pumpe zu starten, was hast DU vor?


----------



## True Monkey (16. März 2021)

das kann sich nicht ändern
Boards sind alle gleich wo der drauf kommt 

bist du sicher das es aus ist ...oder haben die einen zero mode


----------



## wuselsurfer (16. März 2021)

Der Power Schalter steht auf I  ?


----------



## xGeT-ReKtx (16. März 2021)

Power Schalter steht auf ein  das wäre auch zu einfach.

Will damit einfach nur Grafikkarten versorgen wozu sollte wohl klar sein. Steinigt mich 

Ja es bleibt definitiv aus der Lüfter springt normalerweise bei einem normalen Start an und es klackt auch kurz im Netzteil wenn man es normal startet.

Außerdem starten die GPUs auch nicht.


----------



## wuselsurfer (16. März 2021)

xGeT-ReKtx schrieb:


> Power Schalter steht auf ein  das wäre auch zu einfach.
> 
> Will damit einfach nur Grafikkarten versorgen wozu sollte wohl klar sein. Steinigt mich


Und ein zweites Netzteil arbeitet ebenso im PC?


----------



## Threshold (16. März 2021)

xGeT-ReKtx schrieb:


> Will damit einfach nur Grafikkarten versorgen wozu sollte wohl klar sein. Steinigt mich


Willst mit zwei Netzteilen einen Rechner betreiben?
Das funktioniert mit den Dark Power nicht. Die sind so gebaut, dass sie immer eine Last brauchen, wenn sie starten sollen. Wenn du nur die Grafikkarte dran hast, ist das für das Netzteile keine Last. daher startet es nicht.
Und du hast doch ein 1000 Watt Netzteil. Reicht das alleine nicht?


----------



## Incredible Alk (16. März 2021)

xGeT-ReKtx schrieb:


> ich bekomme es nicht hin mein Dark Power Pro 11 750W bzw. 1000W zu überbrücken.


Das liegt daran dass das bei diesen Netzteilen nicht geht.
Du kannst zusätzlich ne 12V-Glühlampe an +12V/Masse (pin 10 auf 7) hängen, dann gehts - ohne Last schaltet das Netzteil nicht an.


----------



## cordonbleu (16. März 2021)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Du kannst zusätzlich ne 12V-Glühlampe an +12V/Masse (pin 10 auf 7) hängen, dann gehts - ohne Last schaltet das Netzteil nicht an.


Pin 10 und 7 am ATX Stecker? Rein interessehalber?
Meine bq Netzteile starten beim manuellen Überbrücken (zumindest am Pure Power 11 habe ich es selbst schon probiert), sind aber auch nicht aus der Premiumreihe.

Scheint bei 1750 W Gesamtleistung aber schon ein stattliches Mining Rig zu sein.


----------



## xGeT-ReKtx (16. März 2021)

Also muss eine Last am ATX Stecker hängen ? Und die GPUs alleine reichen nicht ? 

Geht es evtl wenn man mit dem OC Switch das NT auf single rail umstellt könnte das helfen ?

Ja das 1000W Netzteil versorgt 4 Grafikkarten und den Rest vom PC und das 750W soll nochmal extra 3 GPUs versorgen (Im selben Rechner) 

Mmh. Werde es morgen mal mit einer Last am 24Pin selbst versuchen. Und schauen ob es dann startet sonst hat das mit anderen Netzteilen immer ohne Probleme funktioniert... So ein Mist.


----------



## Incredible Alk (16. März 2021)

cordonbleu schrieb:


> Pin 10 und 7 am ATX Stecker? Rein interessehalber?
> Meine bq Netzteile starten beim manuellen Überbrücken (zumindest am Pure Power 11 habe ich es selbst schon probiert), sind aber auch nicht aus der Premiumreihe.


Die Straight Power starten einfach so, die Dark Power aber nicht. Beim DarkPower 10 hab ich damals ne 35W starke 12V-Birne dazugeklemmt (Pin10 ist +12V, Pin7 ist Masse am ATX) dann startet es auch. Die ASXT-Pumpe über Molex alleine reichte nicht (es ging darum den Kreislauf zu befüllen halt...). Ich weiß nicht ob das beim DP11 immer noch so ist aber es scheint ja alles danach auszusehen.


xGeT-ReKtx schrieb:


> Geht es evtl wenn man mit dem OC Switch das NT auf single rail umstellt könnte das helfen ?



Ich glaube nicht dass das nen Unterschied macht aber probieren kostet nichts.


Pinbelegung 20er ATX



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cordonbleu (16. März 2021)

xGeT-ReKtx schrieb:


> Ja das 1000W Netzteil versorgt 4 Grafikkarten und den Rest vom PC und das 750W soll nochmal extra 3 GPUs versorgen (Im selben Rechner)


Wie machst du das am Zweitnetzteil mit der Versorgung der ganzen Karten? Der EPS beispielsweise bleibt dann ja leer und das NT selbst bietet ja "nur" 4x 8 Pin PCIe Stecker für GPUs. 
Adaptierst du dann noch von anderen Steckern oder nutzt du nur diese 4 Stecker?


----------



## xGeT-ReKtx (16. März 2021)

Werde ich dann mal testen im single rail Betrieb. @Incredible Alk die 20Pin Belegung hab ich auch schon getestet startet auch nicht.

Das 750er hat 6x6+2 Pin und einen 6Pin (bei mir zumindest und laut Bequiet auch) (siehe Bild)


----------



## NatokWa (17. März 2021)

ALk schreibt Pin 10 + Pin 7 und NICHT Pin 20 ..... Das ist ein gewaltiger Unterschied . Und nur BRÜCKEN reicht nicht ! Alk hat nicht umsonst da ne "Lampe" zwischen gehängt denn : Brücke = Kurzschluß = Sicherungsschaltung. 
NUR der Grüne Draht auf Pin 14 darf Gebrückt werden da es ein dauerhaftes "Statussignal" ist und mehr nicht.


----------



## IICARUS (17. März 2021)

Ein DP11 mit 550 Watt habe ich schon mehrfach so starten können.
Allerdings hatte ich dann immer eine Pumpe als Verbraucher mit dran.

Es gibt auch Überbrückungsstecker, dann muss nicht selbst überbrückt werden.








						Phobya ATX-Überbrückungsstecker (24 Pin) - Schwarz
					

Wer einmal eine Wasserkühlung eingebaut hat, kennt das Problem. Wie befüllt man am einfachsten die Wasserkühlung, ohne dass der Rechner durch das anfangs nicht vorhandene Wasser zu heiß wird? Mit dem 24 PIN Überbrückungsstecker ist dies...




					www.aquatuning.de
				




Gibt es auch auf Amazon, falls du eine Prime Mitgliedschaft hast.


----------



## xGeT-ReKtx (17. März 2021)

NatokWa schrieb:


> ALk schreibt Pin 10 + Pin 7 und NICHT Pin 20 ..... Das ist ein gewaltiger Unterschied . Und nur BRÜCKEN reicht nicht ! Alk hat nicht umsonst da ne "Lampe" zwischen gehängt denn : Brücke = Kurzschluß = Sicherungsschaltung.
> NUR der Grüne Draht auf Pin 14 darf Gebrückt werden da es ein dauerhaftes "Statussignal" ist und mehr nicht.


Das ich + nicht mit Masse verbinden sollte ohne Widerstand bzw. Verbraucher ist mir schon klar. Habe hier eine kleine 12V Lampe die hänge ich dann dazwischen die hat 38W. 



IICARUS schrieb:


> Ein DP11 mit 550 Watt habe ich schon mehrfach so starten können.
> Allerdings hatte ich dann immer eine Pumpe als Verbraucher mit dran.
> 
> Es gibt auch Überbrückungsstecker, dann muss nicht selbst überbrückt werden.
> ...


Wenn du es starten konntest mit einer Pumpe als Verbraucher wundert es mich das es bei mir nicht startet wenn GPUs dran hängen. Die Pumpen hängen ja genauso wenig am ATX Stecker wie meine GPUs.


----------



## NatokWa (17. März 2021)

Die WATT Zahl ist hier entscheidend ... und zwar die vom NT. Ein 550'er hat diese "Sondersicherung" welche dir Probleme macht schlicht nicht.


----------



## xGeT-ReKtx (17. März 2021)

NatokWa schrieb:


> Die WATT Zahl ist hier entscheidend ... und zwar die vom NT. Ein 550'er hat diese "Sondersicherung" welche dir Probleme macht schlicht nicht.


Scheint so mit der 12V Lampe zwischen Pin 11 und 24 hat es jetzt geklappt konnte die lustigerweise nach dem Start auch wieder abnehmen und das NT läuft weiter. Frage mich nur warum man so einen Quatsch einbaut.

Danke.


----------



## IICARUS (17. März 2021)

NatokWa schrieb:


> Die WATT Zahl ist hier entscheidend ... und zwar die vom NT. Ein 550'er hat diese "Sondersicherung" welche dir Probleme macht schlicht nicht.


Mein neues STRAIGHT POWER 11 Premium 850 Watt Netzteil konnte ich aber auch so austesten und daran hatte ich als Verbraucher auch nur meine Pumpe angeschlossen. Denn ich musste mein neues Netzteil austesten, ob es überhaupt vor dem Einbau funktioniert. Meine Pumpe wird per SATA-Stromkabel angeschlossen.

Soweit mir richtig bekannt ist reich als Verbraucher sogar ein Lüfter was am Molex mit dran ist. Ein Verbraucher sollte aber immer mit angeschlossen werden, denn mir ist bekannt, dass sonst das Netzteil Schaden nehmen kann. Möchte aber nicht ausschließen das manche Netzteile abgesichert sind.


----------



## NatokWa (17. März 2021)

Mein 750'er E10 startet auch mit "nur" der üblichen Brücke ohne jeden Verbraucher *g* Die WaKü-Pumpe stöpsel ich zum Füllen dann immer ein und aus am laufenden NT, das macht beidem ja nix aus


----------



## IICARUS (17. März 2021)

Gut ohne Verbraucher hatte ich jetzt nicht versucht.


----------



## Incredible Alk (17. März 2021)

xGeT-ReKtx schrieb:


> Scheint so mit der 12V Lampe zwischen Pin 11 und 24 hat es jetzt geklappt konnte die lustigerweise nach dem Start auch wieder abnehmen und das NT läuft weiter. Frage mich nur warum man so einen Quatsch einbaut.


Um zu vermeiden dass das Netzteil mit extrem geringer Auslastung läuft was je nachdem wie das NT gebaut ist nicht besonders gesund ist (lass das Lämpchen so lange sonst kein Verbraucher dran ist am besten dran ).

Freut mich ja, dass mein Redneck-Glühlampen-Netzteil-Lifehack tatsächlich noch jemand anderem genutzt hat


----------



## NatokWa (18. März 2021)

Tja Alk, du bist halt Unglaublich


----------

